# Ever Bought A Watch For All The Wrong Reasons?



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw this box at a watch fair recently










And just had to buy it...










Still, the watch inside was quite nice, 1952, 17 jewels (so obviously the wrong one for the box) autowinding and ticking away quite nicely.










I do occasionally like to be subtle at work, so this is sometimes pressed into service under a shirt cuff, and even though I'm a mountain of a man, it's all looks simply understated, and surely that's the point of vintage?

Richard


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thought I'd replied to this, clearly not, sorry Rich.

I think that's a beauty, I'd be tempted personally to see whether it was possible to restore the dial a little but otherwise what a lovely catch. And drilled lugs too! Why aren't there more like that currently? The whole thing a deign of it's era perhaps.

Would you have bought the box without it inside I wonder? Bulova certainly had some creative thought - check out the box with the Aerojet in this thread! http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=18972 *

* edit, post #8


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That is an interesting box.

The wrong reason I've had a few times was, the watch I was trying for didn't happen and I was ready to buy, so something was bought. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

very nice unusual box,as howie77 says it would be nice to see if that dial could be lightly restored, still a very nice buy.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Is there ever any wrong reasons to buy a watch Richard


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes i bought a Rolex Submariner last year brand new to impress other people i guess, big mistake it was just over hyped ****! expensive over hyped ****!

not particularly well made , far to small, shocking time keeping and a lousy bracelet










then i bought this which was just as bad!


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Brother I feel your pain.....I too bought my pair for the wrong reasons.....oh well obviously I am a slow learner...... at least we didn't go back for number 3 :tongue2:


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe you should have got THIS:

Apparently its a man's watch....


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

In 2008 in Oz there was a Rolex Diamond Collection exhibition doing its world tour . I had the pleasure of trying on some of these unique one of kind pieces. Although they were extremely ostentatious you couldn't help but admire the beautiful workmanship & artistry of these watches. The cheapest diamond creation Daytona was @ $150k the solid gold mens Day Date with its emeralds, rubies & diamond encrusted dial & bracelet was priced at $350k.

Now this is BLING.....You can buy the following Rollie with factory dial etc at the moment for a bargain price of $249,950.....


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Blimey, that diamond rolex is a shocker! Interesting comments about the other Rolex's, I'm squaring up for a Rolex purchase in the near future so I really need to research what I'm buying.

@Howie - yup, I would! I've got a couple of nice vintage Accutron's, one of which would happily lived inside this box, I reckon. Oddly enough, and this is spooky, yesterday I took delivery of (drum roll!) a 1967 Bulova Aerojet! It's on my wrist now - I got goose bumps when I opened your link.

Bulova's, excellent styling at the price point, can't be faulted I reckon


----------



## gametime (Feb 9, 2012)

any reason is a good reason. thats what i tell myself at least


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought a horrible watch (Giani Sabbatini) because the box was lovely. :wallbash: Once I'd put the watch in my box and THE box in the cupboard, it sort of lost its appeal! I gave it away in a "1000 post" giveaway


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Haven't bought one yet for the wrong reasons, but if I keep logging on here I'm highly likely to !! 

As Paul Merson once said (in an obscure reference to his alcoholism) -"If you walk past a hairdresser's every day don't be surprised if one day you get a haircut"


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont know if its the wrong reason or not, today i bought a "royce", because it was claimed to be 1940s, my birth year. I know silly old git  have not been able to find much info on it though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Dick Browne said:


> I saw this box at a watch fair recently
> 
> And just had to buy it...
> 
> ...


Getting back on vintage topic! I think that's a beauty, the box is OK as well  It looks a good size for a vintage as well.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

It is a good size for a vintage, 34mm without the crown, in fact it's the same size as this, give or take










Which started out as this










There's a thread in the main forum about it as well


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ollyhock said:


> Yes i bought a Rolex Submariner last year brand new to impress other people i guess, big mistake it was just over hyped ****! expensive over hyped ****!
> 
> not particularly well made , far to small, shocking time keeping and a lousy bracelet
> 
> ...


Ah ha ... you did buy them for the wrong reason, buying a brand with an unbroken history since they were founded in London in 1905 and with models that are, for the most part, not even noticed by the watch ignorami is not the way to go.

You should have bought something big, flashy and eye catching by a brand who pretends to have a 300 year English heritage


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

JoT said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i bought a Rolex Submariner last year brand new to impress other people i guess, big mistake it was just over hyped ****! expensive over hyped ****!
> ...


Na sorry you can say what you like , they were garbage, the rotor runs in a bushing which wears and fouls the edge of the movement, it has gears which wear and thats why they need servicing very regular at an extortionate price and long wait time. The case is rough and the bezel was sharp, the click felt cheap and didnt lign up well, The bracelet was a joke for a +Â£3k watch just like a 70's digital watch, it kept awful time as have any rolex ive owned

sorry you can bull them up all you like, they fit into the category of many world brands, like Snap-on , way way over priced and not that great

Good job the people at rolex have people like you , keeping the gravy train moving :lol:

have you ordered your Sky dweller to go with your top heavy SDDS


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Id heard they were owned by the russians now, dont know if its true but would explain the rubbish there churning out at the minute.

ive always said there an ok watch for 2k , there a way over priced one at +Â£3k

i have nothing against rolex , but for me they just didnt work, id handled so may other brands that were far better made and just felt like they hadnt moved with the times.

They advertised the new bigger size watch and revised bracelet clasp like theyd discovered a new planet! Man everybody had improved theirs years before.

They just seem to me like a brand all played out and out of ideas "sky dweller" i rest my case


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

I do agree that Rolex is over priced but so can be said of other high end watches. I can only speak of my experience with my GMTII ceramic & Daytona. Both watches had the upgraded bracelet & clasps....very comfortable heavy & great quality. Time keeping I couldn't fault either.

I lost 4 family members over a 2 year period....I thought what the hell life is too short buy what I want & enjoy it now because you just never know..... so I went on a bender buying watches.

I sold the GMTII not because I was unhappy with the quality/performance of the watch but more so the attention. What initially drew me to the watch it's gold / bold in your face look became too flashy for me. Even the Daytona I rarely wear these days. My tastes have changed..I am finding an appreciation for vintage watches......(still haven't taken off my '66 Omega SM300.. :tongue2: )


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

ollyhock said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > ollyhock said:
> ...


I seriously concidered buying this same model a couple of years ago, When I had it in my hand I thought there is no difference in quality from the expensive fake one I saw on holiday. The edges were sharp and the thought of parting with the money was too great. So thanks for your honesty in writing this post. :notworthy:


----------



## ozdiver (Mar 18, 2012)

DId this about 3 weeks ago with a modded Seiko 7002 w original case & movement and had never owned a Seiko. Still like the look, but watch feels way to "lite" and not used to a case of 39 mm or so. So just sits wrapped up. Perhaps will sell or trade it.


----------



## gtopaul (Nov 19, 2006)

I actually buy unusual, empty, vintage watch boxes all the time just for the chase of finding the correct watch for them. Just a fun hobby that usually is inexpensive to persue.


----------



## mercmanuk (Jun 21, 2011)

A lot of so called vintage watches are like, The King's New Clothe's, they are not very good and are poor time keepers, but collectors rave on about them and sell them to unwitting new members of a certain TZ forum.


----------

